# Mosquito Sport questions



## Jonny_Cannon (Dec 17, 2012)

Had a good first outing with the new Sig, as per my post in the "Range Report" thread. It's all cleaned and ready for the next trip. I have ordered CCI mini-mags, as per the instructions for the little Sig, but I saw there were two bullet weights - 36-grain and 40-grain. I ordered 500 rounds of each. Does it make a difference? Anyone with any experience? I suspect 4 grains of bullet weight won't be too much, especially with a round so insignificant as a .22. However, I'd like to know what's optimum. It doesn't make a difference, as my Buckmark will eat the leftovers.

Cannon


----------



## Peyton (Feb 28, 2013)

Where did you find 1000 rounds?


----------



## Jonny_Cannon (Dec 17, 2012)

There's a couple of good Canadian sites - SERC is one of them, and so is Canadaammo.com. I check them regularly.

Cannon


----------



## Sandibeach (Apr 30, 2012)

Jonny- How's the security on the site, does it have PayPal? I couldn't find anything when I went to the it. Also, living in the states how much does that raise your're shipping costs? Couldn't find any customer service on the site to ask.
Thanks,


----------



## Jonny_Cannon (Dec 17, 2012)

Hmm - I pay with my credit card. Here's the first (it's SFRC, not SERC; I apologize): SFRC, your online ammo source! Here's Canada Ammo:https://www.canadaammo.com/ and here's the link to the mini-mags: https://www.canadaammo.com/product/byCategory/ammunition/?filter[Calibre]=.22+Long+Rifle

I have purchased ammunition from both of these places on-line, multiple times, using my credit card. So far so good, I suppose. With regards to shipping to the US, I don't know how import/export of ammunition works, as I've never tried ordering ammo from the States.

Cannon


----------



## RustyNut (Apr 10, 2011)

Jonny_Cannon said:


> Had a good first outing with the new Sig, as per my post in the "Range Report" thread. It's all cleaned and ready for the next trip. I have ordered CCI mini-mags, as per the instructions for the little Sig, but I saw there were two bullet weights - 36-grain and 40-grain. I ordered 500 rounds of each. Does it make a difference? Anyone with any experience? I suspect 4 grains of bullet weight won't be too much, especially with a round so insignificant as a .22. However, I'd like to know what's optimum. It doesn't make a difference, as my Buckmark will eat the leftovers.
> 
> Cannon


I've been using the 40gr in a 226 with the .22lr slide and have had no problem.


----------

